# Injured foot,can't move fingers he can walk but only for a while...he can still fly regardless.



## ThomasFourth (Apr 5, 2021)

Good morning/afternoon/evening my Budgie had an accident within his foot he might have sprained it...I have no idea what to do he can still fly and eat regardless of his foot condition.

Also I am planning on taking him to the Avian or Exotic vet but unfortunately the mother of his son(owner of the Budgie) does not allow him to go to the vet but then I can't fetch my nephew due to Covid-19 restrictions

So anyway here's the thing:


http://imgur.com/a/RzOUQdT


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep the budgie in the temporary cage and make sure it is eating and drinking.
You can give the little fellow millet soaked in Pedialyte to help balance the electrolytes.
If it is indeed a strain/sprain then it should heal up within about a week's time.

Click here for Pedialyte Recipe*


----------



## ThomasFourth (Apr 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Keep the budgie in the temporary cage and make sure it is eating and drinking.
> You can give the little fellow millet soaked in Pedialyte to help balance the electrolytes.
> If it is indeed a strain/sprain then it should heal up within about a week's time.
> 
> Click here for Pedialyte Recipe*



Well thanks for that,also should I use a vitamin that I can buy online or somewhere else?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your budgie is getting a nutritional diet, it should not need supplemental vitamins.
See the information in the links below:

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie

Quality Seed Mix
*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*


----------

